# putting a name on a blank



## KCW (Jan 20, 2015)

So I got a request for a pen, with a name included on the pen barrel.  Has anyone done this and any ideas on how to do it?  I guess the kicker for me is that they like my swirled PR blanks and they want the name on one, so I can't just try a clear cast with a print.  Any ideas welcome, thanks.

Dan


----------



## jallan (Jan 20, 2015)

Dan, if the swirled blank is light colors I use a Decal I print on my printer. If the blank is dark colors this would not work. Hope this helps.


----------



## Akula (Jan 20, 2015)

Have it engraved with a color fill


----------



## thewishman (Jan 20, 2015)

Finish the barrel and have it laser engraved. When you get the barrel back, rub some acrylic paint into the engraved area, wipe off the excess and deliver the pen.

Stan Cook does a great job, he is a pen turner with lots of experience.

Contact


----------



## KCW (Jan 20, 2015)

They do like the darker colors, do you put the decal on the tube then cast a light color that can be seen through?  I was hoping to be able to do it myself, but I might have to get it engraved.  Would you seal the paint with anything?


----------



## thewishman (Jan 21, 2015)

No need to seal the paint. It is in a lower spot, so it doesn't get much wear.


----------



## edman2 (Jan 21, 2015)

thewishman said:


> Finish the barrel and have it laser engraved. When you get the barrel back, rub some acrylic paint into the engraved area, wipe off the excess and deliver the pen.
> 
> Stan Cook does a great job, he is a pen turner with lots of experience.
> 
> Contact



Chris is right on. When you are wiping off the acrylic paint you can use regular isopropyl rubbing alcohol to clean it up real good. Ken at Kallanshaan Woods clued me into this a few years ago.


----------



## KCW (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks everyone, I am looking into engraving.


----------



## triw51 (Jan 22, 2015)

Also another option is a gold or silver base fill for the lazer engraved area.  I had some iron wood pens engraved with names and the engraver had a tube of gold fill he used not sure what the product is called but looked beautiful.


----------



## BocoteMark (Jan 22, 2015)

Be careful when using regular isopropyl rubbing alcohol on plastics.  It can cause them to craze.  I think the only alcohol you really should be using on plastic is ethanol.


----------



## Charlie_W (Jan 22, 2015)

In answer to your earlier question, a decal would be applied over top your finished acrylic blank and then a CA finish applied over that. 
Others with more experience can help with the clear water slide decals.


----------



## KCW (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks for the input, still looking for an engraver to take on the project.  I thought it would be pretty straight forward.


----------

